# Has anyone ever had Restylane lip injections?



## Pascal (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going on wednesday to see the doctor to ask about this procedure. I have already done botox twice it wasn't painful at all. Now I'm wondering about the lips. My mom had them done twice she said the first time she had it done, she cried, I've heard from other women that lip injections do hurt. I would love it if anyone of you ladies have had your lips done to please share and let me know is it worth the pain or not? and how many syringes did you have injected ?

Thanks in advance for your help ladies


----------



## User38 (Aug 3, 2009)

let us know please.. I too am looking for either a Botoxing or a REstylaning


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 4, 2009)

My mom has had it done around her lips. She has fair sized Granuloma's now that she has to get injected with saline once a month. not fun.

Don't do it.

Granuloma's are not uncommon. They can be fucking huge.

excuse me, i must pick up cat vomit now!


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Aug 4, 2009)

I had mine done about 2 weeks ago. Honestly, she gave me 4 dental blocks/anasthetic injections, and they didn't do A THING. I get dental work done without any painkillers/numbing, and the restalyne was pretty bad. However, the nurse did say she's never come across someone the dental blocks didn't work on, so I think I just need heaps more than the usual person, so don't be too frightended. Moving along
I only used half a syringe, as I was pretty happy with my lips anyway. I did most in the upper lip, some in the bottom centre of my lip. She did hit a vein, and that was a bit more swollen than the rest. The first few days i LOVED it, I didn't do too much, my sisters said I should've gone for the fake look, so I assumed it wasn't noticeable. However, when I saw a close friend and my nail technician, they noticed, so perhaps this was enough.
I do have a coupla complaints. I still have a little lump where she hit my vein, its slightly highlighted the uneveness of my top lip only to me, (people insist Im insane, i just know what i look like is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and i feel like the results aren't noticeable already. This may be because I'm already use to it, but I'll ask when I go back next. Next time, I'd prob get juvaderm, yes, its more expensive, but its apparently more pliable and soft, I get little lumps of restalyne which I have to massage as they feel hard sometimes. I say go hard or go home lol, if i didnt have such a serious job, I'd prob walk around looking like steve tyler in the lip department


----------



## Pascal (Aug 4, 2009)

I changed my appointment to Saturday morning because I'm told that it will be very noticable right after I get injections, and that I'll be swollen. 
I work for my day M-F and I have Sat & Sun off, so I have to do it Saturday early in the morning and stay away from my home so my dad doesnt see me and question me, I usually go out on Saturdays and I don't come home til like 9:30 p.m. so I'm sure by then I'll be ok to just walk into the house, take my shower and sleep. I really don't want him to see me, he never looks at me anyways thank God for that. I don't know how many syringes I'm gonna have injected, I'd say about two because I really want it to be worth the pain, I don't want to go back for more if it's not enough. I've always had nice shaped lips but when I smile it's like my upper lip dissapears into my gums a little. My mom has always had full lips, but my dad is the opposite, so my sister and I got my dads lips, unfortunatly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But it will be ok I'm going to have them done, this is something I have been wanting and debating for years now, it's time for me to get over my fear of the needles and just have this done finally. I'll post before and after pictures when I have it done.


----------

